#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Словарь >  > > >  >  >  Сансара

## Юрий Никифоров

Вот, нашел в одной книжке очень интересное определение сансары:

Сансара — непробужденный, неудовлетворительный опыт жизни; мир, способ существования которого обусловлен неведением.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вот, нашел в одной книжке очень интересное определение сансары:
> 
> Сансара — непробужденный, неудовлетворительный опыт жизни; мир, способ существования которого обусловлен неведением.


Скажи мне, что такое сансара, и я скажу, кто ты  :Stick Out Tongue: 

P.S.  Особо доставляет "неудовлетворительный" ...  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Zom

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/sansara.htm

----------

Дина Скатова (30.07.2010), Нея (16.06.2010)

----------


## Роман С

> Вот, нашел в одной книжке очень интересное определение сансары:
> 
> Сансара — непробужденный, неудовлетворительный опыт жизни; мир, способ существования которого обусловлен неведением.


Точное определение сансары : поток пяти загрязнённых скандх под властью омрачений . Ваше определение достаточно точно передаёт этот смысл .

----------

